

In-Memory Data Management (September 2015) - hikz
https://open.hpi.de/courses/imdb2015
MOOC by co-founder and former CEO of SAP AG.
======
andor
_" Requirements for Modern Enterprise Computing"_

Looking at HANA sales numbers, "in-memory databases" are certainly not a
requirement ;-)

------
rkwasny
Looks like a 6 week pitch to introduce SAP HANA

------
hikz
Prof. Hasso Plattner is also co-founder and former CEO of SAP which is
currently the largest software company in Europe.

